# 55 Gallon Peaceful South American



## The Curious (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello forum, I'm new here...first post...I have been keeping tanks for a few years now and I am about to be setting up a new South American peaceful tank. I just ordered 6 metea cories, an I just got 6 x-ray tetras (waiting patiently in an extra 10 gallon). I was also planning on getting 1 black veil angelfish, 3 porthole catfish, 1 festivum, and 1 geophagus suranemensis. All of which I would be purchasing as juveniles.

I am waiting on a stand to be shipped to me, the tank is sitting in the front yard and ready.

I have been told that the Suranamensis will be fine in a 55 gallon, and I have been told that a 55 gallon is not enough room. I guess I'm just curious what other people think.

Thanks guys


----------



## Cvurb (Apr 12, 2010)

Suranamensis will get up to 12" long... And they are pretty big fish, and aggressive. But I think if you only have one in the tank he would be ok, but not with other fish. Why not try Dwarf cichlids if you want a community tank. IMHO


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Welcome to C-F!

I would definitely say that this tank will be too small for the surinamensis. A 55 gallon is only 12" wide, and that's how long the fish gets! I wouldn't keep a surinamensis in anything less than a 5-foot tank.

I also think it would be cool to have a pair of either angels or festivum, rather than one of each. That's just a preference though, and one of each is fine too.

Instead of one huge eartheater (the surinamensis), you could have five little ones! I'm talking about Bolivian Rams. They're a social dwarf cichlid so a group of 5 would be perfect for this size tank. They're really wonderful fish!


----------



## Cvurb (Apr 12, 2010)

I have had a couple comments on my Bolivians that they look like geos... Weird I know


----------



## el mucho grande (Mar 27, 2010)

I do not know about the Suranamensis, but I had a male festivum (beatiful fish) in my tank with my angels and within 2 days he had my male angels fins all tore up.


----------



## The Curious (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks alot for the ideas guys...and steering me away from a fish that would be too large for my tank. What about 2 or 3 different pairs of dwarfs? For example maybe a pair of Bolivian Rams, a pair of Apistogramma Borelli, and another pair of something in the same range. I would like to do some breeding, I have a few extra 10 gallon tanks that can be used , and I have been thinking about a breeding pair of angels instead of 1 angel and 1 festivum.

any thoughts?


----------



## peathenster (Oct 7, 2008)

It's highly unlikely that you will be able to get any Geophagus surinamensis - there's no collection or export from that region and they have not been in the trade for years. What most lfs and hobbyists call "G. surinamensis" are either G. abalios or some kind of G. altifrons variants. G. abalios get to 8-10" and G. altifrons even bigger. They are also supposed to be more comfortable in groups. I would not recommend keeping either species in a 55g for long term.

2 pairs of breeding dwarfs may fight, but a 55 might be long enough that they'll each take half of the tank.

Do you go to the monthly meetings? Larry has a proven breeding pair of rams that he's bringing this Sunday.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have a 58 gallon planted SA tank that right now has a big school of rummynose and green fire tetras, cories, a BN pleco, one girl apisto borelli and five Bolivian rams. I like this tank very much, but lately I've been getting annoyed at my Bolivians. It may be that I have too many males (I can't tell myself) and one has gotten very full of himself and claimed a large part of the open territory. Two others can deal with him, but the last two are hiding in the back most of the time. I'm considering re-thinking bolivians.

But they are very personable and very attractive, so I'm not trying to steer you away.

If I were to trade them in, I'd probably do something like this:

one pair blue rams
one boyfriend for my borelli
one angel


----------



## whitedevil13 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi new here too, welcome.

I agree with the lot about Dwarfs. I just started keeping dwarfs and have sold off my angel dozen and most of my other SA amazonian fish for my fathers 210. But check out a dwarf called the L. Curvicep. its a dwarf acara and are great with rams.

the geo will get big, and shouldnt be that confined even as a juve with other fish.

Angels and dwarfs can and do live peacefully together. Id rethink your wish list a bit.


----------

